# Improving blood flow



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Have any of you got any ideas about improving blood flow?

I though I read something about viagra helping?

Any ideas?

Dawn


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dawn,

I did try Viagra a little on the last cycle when I did the first scan and the lining was not as thick as it should be.  However my blood flow is good, it was a matter of my lining not recovering after D and C, but I thought it was worth a try.  From what I could find out, the best is if you can use vaginal viagra as you have less headaches but you can not get it in Europe.  So I used 25 mg 3 times a day.  You could even take a half of one 6 times I suppose a day I suppose. The headaches were just the first few days.  Should not take paracetemol though as it could be bad for the lining so just suffered through it.  

Viagra's effects last about 4 hrs from what I read.  Some women do 50mg 2 x  day.  but I did read where others had used a little more then that.  ALso I started it only day 9 and for only 4-5 days.  I know some do it for at least 10 days.  
If you have had a doppler and your blood flow is bad it is very likely to help.  In my case I can not be sure it was helpful at all as I got to next scan and ET with about the same thickness I had in previous cycle that failed. 
I did also use 4 sessions of acupuncture and that may be helpful.
Good luck!

Bonnie
b123


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dawn- have a look at SIRM website on viagra and IVf.  ALso if you send me your email by PM I will send what documents I researched on this recently.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Dawn
There is a very interesting post about use of Viagra in TCC over 40 thread.  
Topic is,  Any thing else i can do , started by Libra.
XX
Karen


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I think baby aspirin will help (although you will need to get this prescribed even though can be bought over the counter ...)
Acunpuncture would help as well with blood flow


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Dawn
I am on pentoxifilline to improve blood flow, even though I don't apparently have a problem! Might be a possible alternative to viagra.

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

thanks for that it's the one Bonnie recommended instead of asprin.

but think you have to get it prescribed? Did your GP prescribe it?
Dawn


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

hi there
not sure how scientific this is but i read (in one of the zillion fertility books i've got) that mini-trampolining and inverted yoga poses are good for improving blood flow (not to be done while menstruating or during 2ww obviously )
Fx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Dawn

My clinic in Spain prescribed it for me and I purchased it while I was in Spain last time. I keep the GP away from anything to do with IVF. What she understands about it could be written in very large letters on a pin head.
You could ask your clinic if they could prescribe it for you and maybe get it from the Italian Pharmacy. I take 2x 400mg per day.

Love Crusoe
xx


----------

